# Working as a MUA in the adult industry



## Bronxcutie (Feb 16, 2007)

I know this is an odd question, but I'm writing a mystery novel where my sleuth is working part-time as a MUA for an adult video producer.  Can anyone tell me anything about working in that industry as a MUA? I'm sure that most are professional (meaning no orgies in the makeup chair!), but I'm sure there has to be something funny or odd I can add to my book.  Here are a few specific questions:

1. When the MUA is applying makeup, are they doing the face and body? Do most of them use airbrushing to cover up any discolorations on the body?

2.  If the performer has razor bumps (yeah, down there) or a poor wax job, does the MUA help with that or does someone else do it?

3. Are the performers completely clothed in the chair?

I know these are weird, but I want some parts of her job to be realistic.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 16, 2007)

there's a thread about adult entertainment make up, but I dont know who started it or what it is called... do the search and maybe you'll find it. It does not answer all you questions, but yesssss it's full of good info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 good luck with your novel!!

Edit: I found it!! It's called "adult industry make up" and was started by little_angel. HTH!


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 16, 2007)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...adult+industry

That's the thread she was talking about.

PS: Sounds like a fun book! Let us know when it's published and I'll be sure to pick it up!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I'm still wondering about who handles the razor bumps and stuff in the 'nether' regions! LOL


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 16, 2007)

Pink Cheeks in Sherman Oaks CA takes care of "adult" entertainers as well as mainstream actors.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_Thanks for the link! I'm still wondering about who handles the razor bumps and stuff in the 'nether' regions! LOL_


----------

